# Ola from Shay



## shayshay (Dec 28, 2021)

Hello hello,

Shay here. Temporarily living the island life in the Philippines after a gruesome divorce. I got divorced in the middle of the pandemic. I know its rough. It's still not finalized but I flew to the Philippines to take my mind of things. It's been amazing out here, found new friends and a second family.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Hey Shay -- welcome to TAM! Glad that you are doing well after a divorce -- that takes time for sure.


----------

